# SQUAT is a funny word! Anyone near Austin, Texas//35 South??



## SpaceAdventures (Aug 23, 2012)

Heyo friends! Cool site ya got here :3
I'm up in Kyle, Texas tryin' to hitch it to San Antonio. 
What's the word, turd ;P

Love n blessings, spacee


----------



## Dhalia (Aug 25, 2012)

I spent some time last winter on on that little strech of 35 from Dallas to San Antonio. If you're looking to get down to SA and Kyle isn't working for hitching you can always take the Texas State bus to SA for 9 dollars. Its picks up at a place called pices grill right off 35. You're supposed to be a student but the bus drivers are cool, they might even let you skip fare. Or megabus goes from Austin to SA for 5 bucks.


----------

